# Look 585 fork crown race



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I just received a like new Look 585 frame that I will be building. The integrated headset that came with the frame appears to the factory oem and it did no include a bottom bearing race for the fork crown. The fork crown looks like it is tapered to actually seat into the bearing. Can someone experienced with Looks verify this for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The fork has an integrated crown race, so you can just drop the bearing right on the fork and you're ready to go. Please let me know if you run into any issues.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I had the same question on my 555. If you search for it you'll hit 2 or 3 good threads. They helped me out....


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks chas. It is really good to see a bike rep surfing the Look board! I couldn't be more excited about getting my new ride built. The 585 is so highly recommended.


----------

